# Cyber eye



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird.

http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/movies/eye-wired-open-20100823-13inx.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's definitely a bit unnerving to see, but interesting in a futuristic way.


----------

